# Clicking joints?



## Neener92 (Mar 10, 2014)

Ok, I'm new to the forum but not too new to goats. I have a few does with clicking joints and I'm scared to death about CAE since I'm trying to breed quality boer goats as replacement does and such. I had my vet come look at the one time and he said it's just normal goats noises and could be arthritic and I shouldn't be too concerned.....but, I am.  Anyway, all my does are currently kidding, a total of 9 adults so I've been in the barn a lot more than normal and I just can't stand to hear those joints crack crack crack all the time. None of the ones cracking seem to be in any pain at all and have been cracking for 6 months to a year or more I'd say. I have about 5 out of those nine cracking and the oldest is 9 going on 10 the youngest is about 1 year or so. None of their knee joints seem swollen but I can say a few haven't had the best hoof care. I am just worrying myself to death both this because I am fairly attached to prettiest well all of them and the 9 year old is very special to me and I'd love to keep her progeny on the farm! I talked with the vet again today about getting them tested and he is supposed to call within the week to draw some blood from a few. Anyway, what do you guys thing? I actually took a video the other day but I can't upload it, if someone would like to hear it I can send it through an email.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The only way to know for sure is to have them all tested. You can give joint supplements to see if that helps if it is arthritis. Do you have a good loose goat mineral out for them? Do you supplement with extra copper and selenium?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

My doe clicks too. I've been told not to worry about it. Some people believe it is asserting dominance within the herd, and she is the queen, but I think it's a mineral deficiency. Hers don't sound as loud when she she is eating minerals on a normal basis

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Neener92 (Mar 10, 2014)

They have free choice goat minerals from southern states. There are two that don't seem near as loud as they used to be. I will be giving them a BoSe shot along with their cdt shot when I vaccinate this year. I was kinda wondering if they might be selenium deficient. I just recently added some loose trace minerals and they've been eating that up. Perhaps they are deficient? They also get fed a good pelleted goat feed with some minerals in.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They could be deficient. I have a good loose mineral and kelp and still need to copper bolus and give BoSe shots because my area is very deficient.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Rex has an interesting take on this subject here: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f191/crackly-popping-joints-156720/

I've got a large pack wether who has been clicking for over ten years (ever since he got big) and it's never bothered him once. It sounds like someone cracking their knuckles. He's CAE negative and has been sound and extremely active his whole life. Perhaps your goats just have musical toes like mine. Nevertheless, it's a good idea to get your herd tested for CAE anyway, regardless of creaky joints.


----------



## Neener92 (Mar 10, 2014)

All four I had tested came back negative. I've been to a few farms since and noticed their goats do the exact same thing, so I'm no longer bothered by the clicking. The one doe i have is 9+ years another is 4 and the two others are 3. Now, my question is two of those doe seem to have a swollen knee, not both side just one. Doesn't seem to bother them, they are the 4 year old and one of the 3 year olds. I may just be overreacting also. Should I worry since all 4 came back negative?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Woohoo for negative tests! My herd queen is the queen of crackly knees! I cringe when I hear it but my vet also said that some goats just develop that. Interesting that you mentioned hoof care - she had horrific hooves when we got her!


----------



## Neener92 (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm pretty happy the results were negative!  I'm such a worry wart!


----------



## MontanaBoers (Jul 27, 2017)

I have the same problems on 3 of my largest boer does that are 5-7years old. I started to worry on one, since she is walking more slowly (others are happily running too). And I found her laying often in the last 2-3days. So how to you test for CAE? Is there a product I can buy for joints online? I am sure by vet doesn`t have anything....


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

You have to pull blood and send it in to Bio Tracking, WADDL, or a local lab to test for CAE. 

I find clicking joints are more due to boron deficiency than CAE. I'd start them on borax, 1 teaspoon per week.


----------



## MontanaBoers (Jul 27, 2017)

Ok will ask my vet if they do that. What is Borax and where can I buy it? Googling I found Multipurpose cleaner & Laundry booster, proprably is not the right thing


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yeah that's it lol. Only place I've ever heard to do this is _Natural Goat Care_ by Pat Colby, your vet might not do it. It has worked really well for me though


----------



## MontanaBoers (Jul 27, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Yeah that's it lol. Only place I've ever heard to do this is _Natural Goat Care_ by Pat Colby, your vet might not do it. It has worked really well for me though


Oh ok  Thanks a lot


----------



## Honsby (Jun 26, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I find clicking joints are more due to boron deficiency than CAE. I'd start them on borax, 1 teaspoon per week.


What Suzanne wrote plus:

Depending on how many goats you want to treat and since boron is a micro nutrient, this teaspoon would be enough for 1,000 liters (+ - 250 gallons) of water. Also, a continual influx of boron in excess, would build up and cause other issues.

My 2 goats had the clicking and I added just a sprinkle (small pinch) of Borax to their water for a few days... a total of about 9 gallons. Now I only use it when I hear the clicks. (Having stated that I can also add that I haven't heard any clicks for a number of months.)

Good luck! -Harry


----------

